# Any interest in Newton and Jasper Co Dove Shoots? Update 9/29/14



## QuackAddict (Feb 19, 2007)

I am in the process of putting together a new hunting club in Newton and Jasper Co.  In order to generate funds needed for the club we are considering planting a couple of large dove fields on each place and having a couple of pay shoots each year.  It would probably not be opening weekend but in the later seasons when we had plenty of birds.  The hunts would not include a lunch and would be strictly a shoot.  We are figuring on $75 a man.  Just wanted to guage the interest before we made plans to plant the fields.  Let me know if you have any interest or if you have any thoughts/experience with running a pay dove shoot.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 19, 2007)

My father and I would be interested, possibly have another man that would be interested.


----------



## Snippygrunt (Feb 19, 2007)

I may be able to make it


----------



## arrow4u (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd be up to it also.


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 20, 2007)

I guess the best thing to do would be to send me an email with your email and contact info.  I will send an email out when have the dates set and all of the info for the shoots.  Email to jr_landress@yahoo.com


----------



## TenPtr (Feb 28, 2007)

I would be interested in that as well.  Please post more information when you get the chance.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 1, 2007)

Interested too.


----------



## hogana (Apr 4, 2007)

*Any interest in Newton and Jasper Co Dove Shoots?*

I am interested, particularly for later season shoots.


----------



## fredw (Apr 4, 2007)

QuackAddict, any new news?  I'm interested.


----------



## hershey21 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm interested also.


----------



## QuackAddict (Apr 5, 2007)

Still trying to hammer out some final details with the landowner.  Hopefully I will have more info in the next week or so.  I do know that the shoots are going to take place in Newton County and not Jasper.  The property is right at 500 acres with a significant amount being agricultural fields and a power line.  We are still trying to decide how much to plant and how many hunters to have per shoot.  

I am anxious to get this going and if we had the birds like we did last year we will have a heck of a shoot.  The problem we had last year was that we only had a few guys shooting and we could not keep the doves flying.


----------



## JW771 (Apr 5, 2007)

I am very interested and can get two to three more shooters.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 5, 2007)

I am interested as well and can get three to four more shooters


----------



## JarheadDad (Apr 5, 2007)

Depending on the date I can probably bring at least three guns. My sons and I love to hunt doves but our regular spots haven't produced over the past couple of years. E-mail on the way.


----------



## Derek (Apr 16, 2007)

Probably can get you 3 guns as well....any openings in this club for deer huntin...I live in Oxford and looking for a place close to hunt?


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 16, 2007)

If you have birds count me in. Can probably bring a few others! UGArabbitrunner@yahoo.com


----------



## shiznugg (Apr 18, 2007)

*Sounds like fun*

My buddy and I are interested, so that's another two.


----------



## QuackAddict (May 23, 2007)

I have run into a few snags with the dove shoot.  Another guy is going to have rights to two of the fields for the first season which means there will be nothing left to shoot over after they are done.  The fields I have to plant are a better spot with power lines but they are currently planted in wheat.  I have to wait for the farmer to harvest before I can plant.  With this drought I don't even know if it will be worth planting.  One option would be to have a shoot over the freshly planted wheat fields in the 2nd or 3rd season.  This is legal, right?  I am under the impression that it is not baiting if it is planted for agriculture.  

The shoots are not dead yet but time and the weather will tell.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 23, 2007)

> I am under the impression that it is not baiting if it is planted for agriculture.



That is correct, but is he going to want a bunch of hunters trampling over his newly planted wheat fields?


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 23, 2007)

QuackAddict said:


> One option would be to have a shoot over the freshly planted wheat fields in the 2nd or 3rd season.  This is legal, right?  I am under the impression that it is not baiting if it is planted for agriculture.



Quack,
From what I understand from talking to a farmer, there are certain dates that you can shoot over a freshly planted field and opening day is not one of them. It all has to do with it being done as an agricultural practice or to draw doves and it is not a normal agricultural practice to plant wheat for cows to graze on in August. That is done later in the fall. We used to shoot a field that was planted for a grazing field. Man that thing had the birds on it but the DNR has since changed the rules on baiting and the farmer can't plant it that early in the season anymore. He now must wait several weeks before it's not considered baiting. You might want to contact DNR for specifics.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 23, 2007)

If yall get it goin, I'd actually love to come and watch. Never seen or been on a dove hunt. Might talk my hubby into gettin a spot with yall, he'd enjoy it.


----------



## QuackAddict (May 23, 2007)

The shoot will be during the 2nd and 3rd season when you can plant wheat so that is not an issue.  However, a bunch of guys stomping around on it might.


----------



## arrow4u (May 30, 2007)

got youre pm. keep me posted. the 2 and 3 season can really be barrel buners. i dont know when the farmer is planning on harvesting the field but that might work out in youre favor.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jul 14, 2007)

The shoots are definitely on for the 2nd and 3rd season.  I saw some birds today hanging out on the power lines and by October hopefully they will be thick.  I am not going to set a date for any shoots and we will only shoot if the birds are there.  It could be a short notice shoot but I will give as much notice as I can.  Some of our corn is going to make and we should have a good stand of millet and milo.  This season should be good but next year we are going to plant about 20 acres of corn and it should be great.


----------



## potsticker (Jul 16, 2007)

im in as well as afew more guns. take em!


----------



## potsticker (Jul 16, 2007)

potsticker said:


> im in as well as afew more guns. take em!


----------



## duckman31822 (Jul 16, 2007)

*wheat*

the dnr goes by what the uga extention office considers practicle agricultural practices. which means you cant have wheat seed on the field until the date that they say. this is just for planting purposes. the office will list a date that is common agri practices and thats when you can broadcast wheat seed out to plant it.  i know that there is a limit on how many bushels per acre seed you can put out. i think its 1.5 bush/ac but dont hold me to it. last year the date was sept 15 im not sure about this year. if the wheat is already planted i dont think it matters. the farmer probably planted it last winter. i know tons of people that have planted wheat on their bird field in the winter and hunted it the next bird season. i recently talked to the game warden in my area and he gave me a hint that most folks dont know is legal.  plant corn and after it comes up run it through a wood chipper.  its just like pouring cracked corn out. you can maniuplate the corn for doves. if you plant corn you can do whatever you want to with the corn when it grows as long as it never leaves the field.  this came directly from him. This is for DOVES only. you cant do it with ducks he says. just an idea for you. hope it helps


----------



## strange diver (Jul 19, 2007)

i'm in, just don't over book.  send info to deastr@bellsouth.net


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jul 19, 2007)

yea I am also in with another


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd like to get in on this shoot also if I'm off that day. Keep us posted !!!!!


----------



## Sea Fox (Jul 20, 2007)

Count me in, Total of 3 guns. I will be willing to put in some work as well. Been plowing fields since I was a kid.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Jul 23, 2007)

Count me in, too.  

I always in when it comes to killing something.

Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Bill B (Jul 25, 2007)

If you put a hunt  for the 2nd or 3rd season  I would definately be interested. I live in Rockdale.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jul 30, 2007)

I checked the field today and we already have a bunch of birds sitting on the power lines and using the field.  Every field I passed by on the road today seemed to have a bunch of birds.  Everyone should have a good first season if they stick around.  Fall will be here before we know it so I will send out a reply when it is time to shoot.


----------



## JP McNutt (Jul 30, 2007)

Got your email, ready and waiting


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Aug 11, 2007)

Is the shoot going to happen?


----------



## QuackAddict (Aug 11, 2007)

The shoots are going to happen and the first one should be either Saturday Oct 6 or 13 in the 2nd season as long as we have birds.  I have finally worked out all the details with the owner and farmer and it should turn out to be a good shoot.  The price is going to be a little higher than I thought due to the amount of wheat we are going to plant.  Each shoot will be $100 and will include drinks and snacks.  Right now I am planning on 30-40 spots but it could be more or less once I walk and flag it.  I am hoping to get at least 3 shoots in before the end of the season.  Last year we had a good number of birds early but they were thick during the late season.  

Good luck to everyone for the opener.  It should be nice and hot if it stays like this.  We have 2 gators tags and we are going to drive down Friday night to Lake Seminole, get our 2 gators, and be back in Jasper Co for the opener at my buddy's place.


----------



## Kleaned House Klub (Aug 26, 2007)

I've got 3-4 guns that would love to come....Just send me an e-mail if possible... KHK


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im interested.  Folks live in newton.  I could probably get some guys to come with me as well, especially if you've got birds


----------



## QuackAddict (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a lot of guys interested and I hope to accomodate all.  However, when the plans are final it will be first come first serve.  Good luck to you guys this weekend.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 1, 2007)

bump.  any news on this?


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 1, 2007)

I checked the fields yesterday and there are not enough birds for a shoot.  Maybe when everyone shoots this weekend it will push some birds over to us.  I will let everyone know as soon as the birds are there.  The shoots are still on and we had the majority of our birds during the third season last year.  No worries.  The birds will eventually show.


----------



## BigOutdoors (Oct 2, 2007)

Got your msg, waiting to go


----------



## arrow4u (Oct 4, 2007)

keep me posted QuackAddict


----------



## QuackAddict (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I saw 40-50 birds last Sunday and we haven't even planted yet.  We are about to plant 30-40 acres of wheat.  The plan right now is to shoot either the Friday, Saturday, or Sunday after Thanksgiving.  If we have enough birds we might end up shooting 2 days in a row.  I will check this weekend.  Hopefully this front will bring some more birds down and not push the ones we have out.  I will check it out early next week and let everyone know if the shoot is on.


----------



## QuackAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

The birds did not show up until Sunday afternoon.  I went deer hunting Sunday and saw about 100 sitting on the power lines at 3:00.  I am going to watch it Wednesday afternoon and see how many there really are.  Now the only problem is when to shoot them.  I am supposed to be out of town this weekend but trying to work things out.  

Who would be able to shoot during the week?  And who on the weekend?


----------



## fredw (Nov 26, 2007)

QuackAddict said:


> The birds did not show up until Sunday afternoon.  I went deer hunting Sunday and saw about 100 sitting on the power lines at 3:00.  I am going to watch it Wednesday afternoon and see how many there really are.  Now the only problem is when to shoot them.  I am supposed to be out of town this weekend but trying to work things out.
> 
> Who would be able to shoot during the week?  And who on the weekend?


Either will work depending on when.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 26, 2007)

can shoot for food any time


----------



## QuackAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

It will be either this weekend or next week during the week.  I should know more by Thursday.  

Get your guns ready!


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Nov 26, 2007)

i might be interested. i go to school @ GCSU and would love to come shoot sometime. give me some details


----------



## QuackAddict (Nov 28, 2007)

Change of plans once again and this time it is certain unless the birds disappear.  The new date is Saturday December 8th.  We delayed planting of the wheat due to the drought and it will be in the ground by Friday.  I saw about 100 birds today around 2:00 hanging out on the power line that runs through the field and that is just with the ground plowed.  It should be prime by next weekend and I anticipate a great shoot.  We should be able to accomodate 30 hunters so email me at jr_landress@yahoo.com if you are interested and I will send you more information and directions.  It will be in Newton Co.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey guys, what happened to everyone that wanted to shoot?  Is the date bad or the price too high? Something else?  

I have everything ready to go so let me know what we can do to make this happen.  There has been a lot of interest for this shoot over the past few months.


----------



## fredw (Dec 4, 2007)

QuackAddict said:


> Hey guys, what happened to everyone that wanted to shoot?  Is the date bad or the price too high? Something else?
> 
> I have everything ready to go so let me know what we can do to make this happen.  There has been a lot of interest for this shoot over the past few months.


QuackAddict, the date is bad for me.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 4, 2007)

What is the price?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 4, 2007)

so what exactly is the date and price?


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 4, 2007)

The shoot is going to be this Saturday Dec. 8th and we will get started at noon.  A BBQ lunch will be provided and we will shoot til sunset.  It is going to be $100 per gun.  

I have not checked the field since this cold front came through so there could be more birds.  If it turns out that we do not have any birds I will reschedule  the shoot.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Date*

The date didn't work for me. This is the last weekend before the misses goes back to work so we will be doing the "Christmas-shopping-wining-dining thing."
Price is relative to value. Christmas is a bad time to be spending $100.00 on yourself. However it would be a perfect Christmas gift from all the misses' out there.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 7, 2007)

I am going to deer hunt the dove field today and see if we still have any birds.  I will email  or call everyone that is coming either way.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 7, 2007)

There were only about 30 birds in the field today.  We will try again next Saturday.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 13, 2007)

It's not looking good for the shoot this weekend.  I was at the field yesterday afternoon and only saw about 20.  

Would anyone be able to shoot next weekend before Christmas?  Tis the season and I will cut the price to $75 a gun.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 26, 2007)

The doves are here and the shoot is on!  I checked out the field today at 2:30 and there were about 50 birds sitting on the powerline and I watched another 50 or so flying out of the pines. I have been seeing doves everywhere lately and I figured they would be at the farm. The shoot will start at noon and will include lunch. It will be $75 for Saturday and if enough people are interested we can shoot it again Sunday morning til noon for $100 for both days. I am going to check the field out again tomorrow. Let me know if yall want to shoot and we will get after them.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 28, 2007)

I watched the field this morning and saw about 150 come in right after the  rain passed through. It was pretty foggy and I could not see the whole field so    there could have been more. 

I realize the benefit shoot is the same day and  I don't want to take away from it. I would be willing to donate part of the proceeds to the outdoor dream foundation.

PM me if you are interested and I will forward you the details.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jan 7, 2008)

We had a decent shoot on the 29th and a great lunch.  There were enough  birds for everyone to get a little shooting.  I stopped by the field this past Saturday and there were birds everywhere.  Go figure.  The last day, we were not shooting, and the birds were everywhere.  Oh well.  We will try again next year.


----------



## QuackAddict (Sep 29, 2014)

So fast forward 7 years. Where does the time go?

We don't dove hunt the Jasper tract any longer and my main focus has been on the Newton tract.  We have 2 fields on the 500 acres. One field is members only and the other left open for pay by the shoot. 

I have a few spots open on the members field for an afternoon shoot on the second season opener 10/11. The cost is $100 per gun. 

PM me if you are interested in joining us for the shoot or if you would like details on the dove club.


----------



## The Rodney (Sep 30, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 7, 2014)

Guys, this place holds the birds.


----------

